
Ask HN: Most interesting coworking spaces in Bay Area? - archagon
I&#x27;m going to be doing some serious, 60-hour-week work on a personal project over the next month and a half, and I was wondering if I should join a coworking space.<p>As a solo developer, I usually work out of cafes and find it quite enjoyable: have a drink, do some people-watching, bask in the quirky atmosphere. The noise never bothers me, and, of course, it&#x27;s very cheap. With this project, I have quite a bit more cash to play with, so I thought it might be nice to work out of an actual office for once.<p>Looking around, though, it seems that many of these places are rather boring and &quot;corporate&quot;, with an emphasis on productivity over everything else. I don&#x27;t want to lose all the things that made cafe work great. I want to get a bunch of stuff <i>in addition</i> to that.<p>Things I&#x27;m looking for:<p>* Consistent power, Wi-Fi, etc. (obviously)<p>* A well-designed interior; a cool building<p>* Natural light!<p>* Friendly community spirit; social spaces, Slack channels?<p>* Comfortable chairs<p>* Hardware perks, such as 3D printers or gaming consoles<p>* Maybe lectures, events, etc.<p>Don&#x27;t care about private offices: open plan is a-OK. Not looking to pay more than ~$500&#x2F;month.<p>Anything you&#x27;d recommend in the Bay Area? Or maybe I should just stick to cafes? Thanks!
======
ahoka
I don't see why you want to do a 60hr work week grind but spend it playing
consoles and socializing. Maybe you should attend meetups instead?

~~~
archagon
Well, obviously, not straight 60 hours. Lunch breaks, etc. I am not a robot.

------
bsvalley
If I were you I'd join a large corporate or startup in SF. You'll get all that
+ big salary in exchange for your lines of code.

------
hullsean
aws popup loft is free and matches your list pretty well

